# Calling All Northwesterners: Aviary/Climate Advice?



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

As some of you know, my husband and I are moving from our little apartment so that we can accommodate our two rescue pigeons somewhere in an outdoor aviary.

There's a chance for relocation to the Northwest, due to a job offer. We're not sure yet but are exploring what our needs would be, pigeon-wise, if I decide to take the job. 

I was wondering how complex it is to keep pigeons in an outdoor aviary, in the Northwest (Washington) climate? What features do you Northwesterners build to keep your pigeons healthy, dry and warm in the winter? Do they need heating elements or just a section of the aviary with great cover?

We live in California now and don't have the same weather considerations.

If we move there, we'll be looking for a rental where we can build an outdoor enclosure. So I'm trying to weigh all considerations, including what it would take to house our 'kids' in a totally different environment.

Thanks very much.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Charis would be a good one for this! I think she lives up that way. I just wanted to say good luck with the move if it does happen!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Valeri...I'm in Portland and I'm happy to talk to you and answer your questions.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Charis, Thank you so much! Very kind of you. I'll get in touch with you once we make a decision. An additional consideration for us is creating a safe, dry and warm inside area for our guys -- that is also well-ventilated enough that I can clean it without jeopardizing my health. I'm allergic to the pigeons. Here, indoors, we've managed with a good air filter, screened windows, super-squeaky-cleanliness and a HEPA vacuum. Of course, we gave them their own room (the dining room) so that helps, too.

I admit, I'm a bit stressed about the prospect of finding a rental that will allow us to build an aviary while simultaneously offering a nice, clean home environment for us and kitty. Over the years, it's been tough enough to find good rentals for just us and a cat. 

So . . . a kindness like yours, at a time like this, can't be underestimated. Thank you again for your generosity.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

And . . . thanks, Spirit Wings! We've been looking and even though we're relegated to renting for another year or so, the rents in the Pacific Northwest seem SO much more reasonable than what we're paying here. Bigger spaces, too, for the money.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

valeri said:


> Charis, Thank you so much! Very kind of you. I'll get in touch with you once we make a decision. An additional consideration for us is creating a safe, dry and warm inside area for our guys -- that is also well-ventilated enough that I can clean it without jeopardizing my health. I'm allergic to the pigeons. Here, indoors, we've managed with a good air filter, screened windows, super-squeaky-cleanliness and a HEPA vacuum. Of course, we gave them their own room (the dining room) so that helps, too.
> 
> I admit, *I'm a bit stressed about the prospect of finding a rental that will allow us to build an aviary while simultaneously offering a nice, clean home environment for us and kitty.* Over the years, it's been tough enough to find good rentals for just us and a cat.
> 
> So . . . a kindness like yours, at a time like this, can't be underestimated. Thank you again for your generosity.


Make it a portable one and you will probably be ok.. Landlords don't want something they will need to haul off when the renter moves. You will also need to check local ordinances. Some allow pigeons, some allow a couple, while some don't allow any.


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

_Charis said, "Make it a portable one and you will probably be ok.."_

Is it possible to build a portable one that still allows ample flying space? I need to do some Googling. The last thing we want to do is downgrade them from the space they have now. They're going into a huge foster aviary while we look for a place and I've told their foster parent that I'll have no trouble dropping them off. It's picking them up, after they've been in pij paradise, that will be tough. They're not really bonded to us, even though they like us okay. And I'm guessing that a big aviary with other birds is going to be much more fun for them than their lives of the past 10 months.

I hope that through our landlord references, we can assure a future landlord that we are not the type of renters that leave anything behind for clean up. We have a great track record.

Thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

valeri said:


> _Charis said, "Make it a portable one and you will probably be ok.."_
> 
> *Is it possible to build a portable one that still allows ample flying space? *I need to do some Googling. The last thing we want to do is downgrade them from the space they have now. They're going into a huge foster aviary while we look for a place and I've told their foster parent that I'll have no trouble dropping them off. It's picking them up, after they've been in pij paradise, that will be tough. They're not really bonded to us, even though they like us okay. And I'm guessing that a big aviary with other birds is going to be much more fun for them than their lives of the past 10 months.
> 
> ...


I think so. You could have an outside aviary that attaches to it which could also be easy to remove, when you move.
Where, back here, may you be moving?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We're just south of Seattle and have a small coop (3'x4'x6') inside a flight pen. 

The coop could easily be constructed in pieces (4 walls, top, bottom, inside shelves, nestboxes) and connected with screws so you could disassemble and reassemble when you move. 

Our large flight pen is 6'x6'x6' dog kennel panels which are then covered in 1/2" hardware cloth. Our small flight pen is made of 1/2" hardware cloth on a 2"x4" frame. Hardware stores carry nifty connector braces to more easily join the frames.

Building coop and flight pen for breakdown takes a bit more planning, but I found it was easier to work on one section at a time.

Good luck with your project!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Charis & Terri - Was away for a bit, hence the delayed reply.

Charis, we'd be in the Seattle area if I take the job. We're flexible in terms of location, but we'd like to be within 20 minutes or a half hour from the city. My husband went to college at the UW, so he knows the area well. We're both pretty urban but will have to make some trade-offs, I guess, in order to accommodate our dear pij.

Terri, thanks very much for those specs. Where do you live in the Seattle area, if you don't mind divulging? Our friends seem to think we'll have a better shot at finding a suitable and affordable rental in the surrounding Seattle area as compared to here in the Bay Area. We've started exploring Craig's List, just to get an idea . . . and we're hoping to see someone offering up just the right rental with a chicken coop, meaning, they won't have trouble with pij. 

Thanks very much for the replies!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

We're in Kent - about a 45 minute drive into Seattle. There is a wide variation in commute time depending on traffic, so be sure to check that out when looking at places! Flex time can make a huge difference! Good luck in your search!


----------

